# More pics



## Gray75 (9 mo ago)

Just a follow up to my previous post had some rouge pictures of my little girl and my email address is [email protected] 
Not the one shown if anybody wants to get in touch new to the forum still getting to grips with it. 
thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I removed the "rogue" pics from your 1st post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gray75 (9 mo ago)

Hi. Mate thanks for that much appreciated.👍


----------

